# Spay with NO Pain Meds?!?!?



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's the short back story...Pearl has a lovely vet group that she's been going to see since she came to live with us. (Ditto Reuben). When it came time to spay this month, I opted to go through a rescue org that offered certificates for low-cost spay/neuter because I couldn't afford the $500 our 'usual' vet wanted to spay Pearl.
So...with a bit of research I found a vet near us, he is 'holistic' and believes in as little chemical intervention as possible. OK. He used only gas to put Pearl under, no added shots of anesthesia (he let me stay in the OR and watch the surgery too!) and did the surgery in 15 mins, brought her out of it...she was walking around in another 15 mins. I was VERY unhappy (and VERY vocal about it) when he refused pain meds for her to take at home. With a 'usual' spay, I figure the pup would be wonky from all the meds and not need additional pain meds at home...suffice it to say that she was 'ok' but freaked out when she got home. After dozing, she awoke whining and trembling and trying to lick her belly...I called and DEMANDED meds and the vet gave us what I'm guessing is the equivalent of aspirin. I am furious and will report him to the rescue org that issue the certificate...Pearl is MUCH better this a.m. ...but...I want to know...from those who have FEMALEs...did they get sent home with pain meds after the spay?
LMK...
And thanks for reading...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Uhm, absolutely positively!! I'd be calling your usual vet & getting her in there to see if they will give her some pain meds. A spay is a big surgery for goodness sakes.  Poor Pearl! 

When we had Marley neutered I left the vet & got half way home when I realized he had no meds. I called the vet & sure enough...they forgot to give them to me. But yeah...I'd be taking her to your usual vet for some pain meds. Good luck & I'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for confirming my sanity! Pearl is like a little tank...she's hearty and strong, but, for heaven's sake...she's not immune to pain! I actually gave her a baby aspirin and she's FINE today...she really needed the meds YESTERDAY...this vet is in for such an ***-kicking you have no idea...really. I am about to reign down some serious trouble for him...


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia had a laser spay and had 4 long canine teeth extracted.
She had no pain meds and was fine.She was herself the next day.See thread and pics here:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/47400-laser-spay-photos-dahlia.html


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

The pain medicine injection at my vet is optional, so obviously there is a reason for that. I know a migraine is not the same as major surgery but if it's an 'out patient procedure' (well right? They are able to leave the same day) then maybe some dogs might be okay without it. If you specified she get the meds and they forgot, then I'd be super pissed. I wouldn't necessarily hold it against them that they didn't administer them without your request, if it's not something they automatically do as routine.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Holistic vets even avoid it as did Dahlia`s vet.
All he did was bathe her incision site with herbal bath afterwards.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TBH I only gave Oakley 1 day of pain meds...she was fine. That was for her spay. We are 4 days out from her knee surgery and I am already devising methods to get new pain meds! Your regular vet should be able to give you some, but I will say that Oakley did fine without it and just didn't seem to need it so I stopped giving it. 

My mom's vet doesn't do pain meds post spay/neuter either. 

That being said, if you want them, your regular vet should ABSOLUTELY give them to you. Ask for metacam if they have it. Its a liquid you squirt in their mouths. It works wonderfully, that's what Oakley is on ATM for her knee, she also has buprenex which is another pain med.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That being said, they gave Trigger the wrong amount of pain meds and it pissed me off too, I know why you're pissed. But again lol, I didn't even give Trigger any past the first day. But I was livid when I found out they'd given him the wrong dosages based off of the wrong weight.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Dahlia had a laser spay and had 4 long canine teeth extracted.
> She had no pain meds and was fine.She was herself the next day.See thread and pics here:
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/47400-laser-spay-photos-dahlia.html


Your photos aren't there, there is the notice from Photobucket saying they've been moved or deleted..


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

They are at the end of the thread as I left for a year
and came back and reposted them.
Scroll to the end of thread at post #29.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh I see now! That is crazy. Those teeth make me cringe...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pain meds after a spay/neuter aren't "routine." It really just depends on the Vet. One of the main reasons they don't give pain meds routinely after the surgery is so that your pup does feel some pain so they will be calmer. But shaking and trembling from pain is another story. That much pain will only cause more distress. So it's an individual thing for each pup. Some Vets give you an option, and these things are gone over prior to surgery. I know that many Vets give one dose of pain meds (injection), and then that's it unless they feel it's totally necessary, or you request it. There is also a pain patch that you can get.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Boss came home with meds after his neuter but only took a couple and he was fine. In fact, I had to keep him crated or he would have been running around like a wild animal. Lina did not come home with meds but was fine too. She was bouncing around in the travel crate when Dave walked through the door with her.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

When all of our dogs and guinea pigs were spayed and neutered the vet gave us the option to take home pain meds and explained that they weren't necessary. I opted to purchase the pain meds because I prefer to be safe than sorry. Usually they only sent me home with 4 days worth of pain medication and even then I didn't always use all the medication. I only gave them medication when they seemed to "need" it.

I did have one vet argue with me a little about sending home pain meds when I got my male guinea pig, Rocky, neutered. He didn't see the need for it but I strongly insisted so he finally gave me some. I would not have left there without post op pain medication, but that's just me. I can be very hard headed when I want to be.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy didn't get sent home with pain mess they said if I needed them I can go back for them but there was no need


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm all for holistic but IMO having a dog put through surgery & not give them *some* type of pain meds is horrible! Especially a spay since it's quite a bit more invasive than a neuter. As it is dogs don't usually express pain unless it's really bad. Their pain tolerence is typically quite high. I don't think a week of meds or a few days at that, is necessary. But to get through the first day or maybe two--I guess I feel it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Vets usually don't give meds to take home after the spay or neuter. None of mine ever needed it except Reggie, but his site got infected.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Both my girls were spayed this year by the same vet and each of them received an injection for pain that lasts two days (nothing was sent home with us). They were both perfectly fine--never acted like they were in the slightest bit of pain (b/c they weren't). I told my vet to do whatever he would do for his own animals. Personally, I think these things are harder on little dogs than larger dogs.

Not to be mean or insensitive, but are you really surprised that a "holisitic" vet wasn't hip on pain medicine? I'm kind of not.

I'm glad your girl feels better and hope she makes a complete recovered very soon.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

ouch - you'd know he was a man, I can't picture me having a hysterectomy without a bit of pain relief


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Not to be mean or insensitive, but are you really surprised that a "holisitic" vet wasn't hip on pain medicine? I'm kind of not.
> 
> I'm glad your girl feels better and hope she makes a complete recovered very soon.


Geeze...I'd hate to know what you're like when you _are_ being mean and insenstive...
But...to answer your question...I have been to holistic doctors myself and pain management is NOT 'off the table'...so...no...I was surprised that this vet refused pain meds. _I_ consider it quite INHUMANE not to at least give the option of pain management and I told the vet so. I know my dog and_* I *_wanted the pain meds handy SHOULD I have determined they were necessary.
It turned out that the meds were needed, I got them, and the next day she was fine. Vets aren't just dealing with their furry and feathered clients, but their people as well and I VERY much didn't appreciate my insticts and knowledge of my pet being disregarded because it was 'the routine' of any vet, holistic or otherwise, to withhold pain meds even after they'd been requested.
Thank you to EVERYONE who responded with support and who shared their experiences...it really helped a lot. Pearl is AOK today and bouncing around happily!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great to hear your baby is feeling better.


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

TLI said:


> Great to hear your baby is feeling better.


Thank you...I am truly amazed at their power of pup! She's chasing her brother, whipping toys around...it's all I can do to keep her still! :hello1:


----------

